# Sundown Monday 2-21



## powhunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Waiting for those troughs to fill in....looking like 12-4

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2011)

Should be really good, enjoy!  I rescheduled a meeting from Friday to today so that I could ski some spring bumps, otherwise I'd be looking to get out of here early today...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2011)

Working for the man today. Was tempted though.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 21, 2011)

it was a nice morning gun barrel bumps are very icy with no troughts  but exhibition bumps were really good


----------

